# Any Aeroponic people here?



## Fadeux (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey all, I've seen a lot of people on here favor ebb & flow, and DWC. I'm a big fan of Aero, any other Aero fans on here? 

Heres my setup. This is a modified "Aerospring" i designed with a little help from the book "HowTo Hydroponics" Aeroponics seems to be the hardest form of hydro to find info on in relation to the ganj. So, I want to hear from all the Aero fans out there!








*Seedlings on Day 1*




*Only 4 Days Later!*




And this is 11 days after I transplanted the seedlings.






edited to change the timeline. (i found my journal)


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 26, 2008)

need to lower the light and supercrop, like the setup!


----------



## Fadeux (Apr 26, 2008)

The light was actually a lot closer, I just moved it for a few minutes to take the picture.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 26, 2008)

The plants are telling me the light was to high and/or the lumen content from the light is insufficent for proper plant growth.


----------



## Fadeux (Apr 26, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> The plants are telling me the light was to high and/or the lumen content from the light is insufficent for proper plant growth.



Thats probably right, I didn't have a hood on the light at the time, but placed it pretty close. No big deal, it was my first grow, but thanks for the tip! Ill remember that in the future.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 26, 2008)

hey, we all learn everyday. if you have a nice reflector, plant growth will BOOM! i hope for the best for a great harvest! and i will try and help as much as i can in the future!


----------



## 3patas (Apr 26, 2008)

remember if you keep your light far your plants will grow tall and skinny you should get a reflector to use all of your light and a little closer to make those babys fat and bushi good luck


----------



## Fadeux (Apr 26, 2008)

I know its not ideal, but this is how it was setup




It's slightly embarrassing I know, 

Thats my 400w MH. You'll notice some of the other pictures have an HPS. I bought a 600w digital ballast and switched it to hps, yet still in the same setup as the MH. I had no idea that it would cause plant stretching. But thats what I'm here for! To Learn...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 26, 2008)

horizontal is better with a reflector ime, unless you can properly surround plants completely with verticle bulbs and plenty of lumens... the tip of the bulb facing out has low lumen content.


----------



## Fadeux (Apr 26, 2008)

I knew it wasn't ideal, but I just sank 400 bucks into ballasts, 200 into bulbs, and 60 into cords. Couldn't afford to drop 150-200 on a reflector right away. I ended up having to move anyway, so I tore it all down and am currently on hiatus.  Shame I had to kill those girls, I really wish I could've seen what they could do. Ill make a note though, no starting anything til I have a proper hood. Any suggestions?


----------



## 3patas (Apr 26, 2008)

ok  your plants looks very nice but what we are trying to say is that if you had a reflector those plants will recived twice the light there geting now meaning more growth out of them on less time and for the same cost of now the problem  now with no reflector is that for your plants to  really  take an advantage of the light you have to put it real close to plant and with that theres the risk of heat burn and we dont want that , with a reflector your plant will get a real advatage of the light and you can keep it a little far than with out a reflector taking the risk of  heat burn out of the book and one less problem to deal with


----------



## Fadeux (Apr 26, 2008)

3patas said:
			
		

> ok  your plants looks very nice but what we are trying to say is that if you had a reflector those plants will recived twice the light there geting now meaning more growth out of them on less time and for the same cost of now the problem  now with no reflector is that for your plants to  really  take an advantage of the light you have to put it real close to plant and with that theres the risk of heat burn and we dont want that , with a reflector your plant will get a real advatage of the light and you can keep it a little far than with out a reflector taking the risk of  heat burn out of the book and one less problem to deal with



I know, I appreciate all the advice, I just had to explain why I had a crappy HID setup. I knew it wasn't perfect for the plants, but I didn't know it would cause stretching and whatnot. Thanks for all the tips. I really do appreciate them


----------



## 3patas (Apr 26, 2008)

yes the more far you have the light the more your plant strech to reach the light the plant needs and cannabis plants are like sunflowers they will follow the light every where even to the side if you move your light to the side your plant will move sideways the best test to do is put your hand on the top of the plant for 1 minute if is good for you is good for your babys too and your grow is not crappy is only a newbi grow and thats good cuzz what really matters here is the will of doin a grow and yours look good and to finish this post remember every day you learn something new and i am here to help


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 26, 2008)

I have one aeroponic plant going i will take some new pics And post them  made a single plant chamber out of a 5gal bucket and a submersble pump with sprayers


----------

